# Eheim 2217 vs Fluval 306 [Flow]



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

I have both. 306 has IMHO a stronger flow rate. BUT after several months its flow will diminish severely and start making noises. I decided to clean both at the same time. The 306 was filled with gunk as expected. The 2217 barely looked dirty, flow rate still the same, and still dead silent.


----------



## Simpsoid (Jun 26, 2012)

Wouldn't that suggest that the 306 was doing a better job of filtering? It's flow was reduced because it was filling up with junk.

I personally would rather have a filter fill up full of junk that I can clean out regularly than a filter that doesn't fill up with gunk (ie; doesn't filter properly).


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

New here but long time fish keeper. Here's my take coming from a fish keeping aspect. Flow rate is highly overrated when it comes to choosing a canister filter. One needs to consider design and media capacity. Eheims are considered the Cadillac of canister filters. Their design makes them highly efficient and for their size they typically pack in more media than the competition. I don't own a x06 Fluval but I do own two of the predecessors. While they do have higher flow rates, I see this as a disadvantage not an advantage. The smaller media capacity of te Fluvals coupled with the higher flow rates mean they plug faster. Since canisters aren't the easiest filters to clean this makes maintenance more of a chore. I typically configure my canister for biological filtration and couple them with hob filters to do the mechanical filtration as they are easier to clean. The larger media capacity of the Eheims means they don't need as much flow to effectively filter the water. Sheiks typically have lower energy consumption an last forever. If got a pair of second hand 2211s I was given in 1992 that are still running strong. All I've ever changed was the impeller (once) and the canister seal.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

Lornek8 said:


> New here but long time fish keeper. Here's my take coming from a fish keeping aspect. Flow rate is highly overrated when it comes to choosing a canister filter. One needs to consider design and media capacity. Eheims are considered the Cadillac of canister filters. Their design makes them highly efficient and for their size they typically pack in more media than the competition. I don't own a x06 Fluval but I do own two of the predecessors. While they do have higher flow rates, I see this as a disadvantage not an advantage. The smaller media capacity of te Fluvals coupled with the higher flow rates mean they plug faster. Since canisters aren't the easiest filters to clean this makes maintenance more of a chore. I typically configure my canister for biological filtration and couple them with hob filters to do the mechanical filtration as they are easier to clean. The larger media capacity of the Eheims means they don't need as much flow to effectively filter the water. Sheiks typically have lower energy consumption an last forever. If got a pair of second hand 2211s I was given in 1992 that are still running strong. All I've ever changed was the impeller (once) and the canister seal.


Exactly!


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just reread the original post. The sponge prefilter would diminsih a lot of the concern with filter media plugging. I still like the Eheim from a design and longevity aspect though. The inlet bottom/outlet top means water must flow through the media to get out of the canister. I'm not sure how much or little bypass the Fluval design might allow but a look at the flow path looks like it might allow for some. The Eheims also hold much more media for its footprint, the 2217 holds almost 2x the media of the Fluval.
There are few filters that have been around for as long as the Eheim Classics without a significant change and it just attests for its design and reliability. The only other filter I can think of is the Aquaclears, another legend. I've used my Classics for 20+ years and can still get all the parts I might need to replace.


----------



## 93145 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you guys for the expedient response! Lornek after reading more and more about the two I find myself leaning towards the eheim, especially because I can get it for a 5$ difference to the 306. When I was originally doing my research I saw that the 306 actually has a higher capacity but after thinking about the design more than half of the filter is taken up by mechanical filtration I find it limiting to your other options. 

Thanks Sean and Simpsoid as well!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

The 2217 is on Amazon as a warehouse deal right now for ridiculously cheap ($53.42)


----------



## 93145 (Jun 24, 2013)

Great looking out sarah! I saw that earlier from another post and jumped all over it.


----------



## anwin8D (Apr 2, 2013)

sarahspins said:


> The 2217 is on Amazon as a warehouse deal right now for ridiculously cheap ($53.42)
> 
> Amazon.com: EHEIM Classic 2217371 External Canister Filter with Media for up to 159 US Gallons: Pet Supplies


I couldn't find the deal!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

They sold out earlier... I think quite a few of us grabbed one, so it was bound to happen


----------



## anwin8D (Apr 2, 2013)

sarahspins said:


> They sold out earlier... I think quite a few of us grabbed one, so it was bound to happen


I'm going to subscribe to all your thread from now on! Not going to miss the next one!


----------

